# Show Your Keyboard



## Quadrescence (Oct 2, 2010)

The title says it all.

*SHOW YOUR KEYBOARD

*Here is mine, of course with the keycaps taken off.



​


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't even want to think about how nasty mine is.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

eww.


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure mine isn't too bad. Ever since I got my computer I have taken measures to ensure that it remains in generally good condition.


----------



## Carson (Oct 3, 2010)

Seriously, do you have a cat? Does it sleep on you keyboard?

I just got my new keyboard Thursday, so it's clean.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 3, 2010)

Is that a customizer?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't seem to upload pictures to my computer. When I do, I can't post it on here. Any help?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 3, 2010)

@cubesoftheworld: and so you feel the need to post that in this thread?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sure my keyboard is absolutely filthy. Ugh.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> @cubesoftheworld: and so you feel the need to post that in this thread?


 
He's asking how for advice in posting a picture *that is relevant to the thread.*
So please, stfu.
wait, did I just defend him? : p
cubesoftheworld:
what are you taking pictures on?


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## aronpm (Oct 3, 2010)

Spoiler








WOO STICKER FRAGMENTS


I've cleaned it after taking that photo. But now my keys feel gummy, kind of like my FII.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2010)

Those are obviously sticker chips.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 3, 2010)

Nikon coolpix S6000. It's just a regular camera.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> He's asking how for advice in posting a picture *that is relevant to the thread.*
> So please, stfu.
> wait, did I just defend him? : p


 
But there is tons of information on these topics 

click

and

click

I understand that you are trying to be a "leader" (as you said in Stefan's topic on mobs) but a google search would be a better option then asking how to do something.

imo, his post wasn't really related to this topic as it was about posting pictures not asking how to post pictures.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 3, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> But there is tons of information on these topics
> 
> click
> 
> ...


 
I asked here because anyone posting here might have common knowledge about photography, which I am too stupid to know.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>


 
HP laptops FTW! Mines basically the same, a lot dirtier though. Inconsiderate people spilled alcohol on it a while ago


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure mines dirty. but im not removing the keys of my mac keyboard


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> But there is tons of information on these topics
> 
> click
> 
> ...


 
You don't have to be a douche about it when someone asks for help. Why don't you just not help?


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 3, 2010)

There is sawdust in mine. I'm way too lazy to take off the keys though.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

blade740 said:


>


 Literally made me LOL xD


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Literally made me LOL xD


 
Lol, same. It's a pretty small keyboard though.


----------



## keemy (Oct 3, 2010)

THIS IS MZ KEZBOARD (sorry I have no pictures of my keyboard)


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Oct 3, 2010)

It was sold with the milk in Spain, 2 years ago.


----------



## riffz (Oct 3, 2010)

I really wish I could clean mine easily. Apparently I can't pull the keys off my laptop keyboard so idfk how to clean it. :S


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2010)

meh


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2010)

keemy said:


> THIS IS MZ KEZBOARD (sorry I have no pictures of my keyboard)


 
Lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2010)

Desktop


Spoiler











Laptop


Spoiler


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

Why stickers on WASD...?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2010)

more of a grip while playing games.


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

Fairy nuff, what games do you play?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2010)

the generic WASD - controlled flash games which I play...a lot...

I also play starcraft. The stickers don't help very much.

EDIT - I should put some on X and Z too for RUA


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> EDIT - I should put some on X and Z too for RUA


 
As I read your previous post, I was thinking that.


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the generic WASD - controlled flash games which I play...a lot...
> 
> I also play starcraft. The stickers don't help very much.
> 
> EDIT - I should put some on X and Z too for RUA


 
RUA <3333


----------



## shelley (Oct 3, 2010)

keemy said:


> MZ KEZBOARD


 
Oh the memories.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the generic WASD - controlled flash games which I play...a lot...
> I also play starcraft.


 
I like this. Why do you need WASD for SC though? the button's I use most in that game are probable e (probe) and s (stalker)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the generic WASD - controlled flash games which I play...a lot...
> 
> I also play starcraft. The stickers don't help very much.
> 
> EDIT - I should put some on X and Z too for RUA



Bunch of bull, I never see you online nub.


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## iSpinz (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2010)

Quadrescence said:


> View attachment 1237
> View attachment 1238
> View attachment 1239


 


Carson said:


> View attachment 1242



Ok, can someone explain why his image appears in the post, yet mine appears as a link? The code looks the same to me...

EDIT: WTF? When I quote his post, the images appear as a link... what is going on?


----------



## Erzz (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe you aren't allowed.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 4, 2010)

Add image tags around the image




and your keyboard will show up as an image. There's didn't shop up probably because of a forum setting so that quoted images aren't shown in order to lower the time it takes to load threads.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 4, 2010)

ya... my laptop didnt have much stuff but my moms keyboard was NASTY


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ishumprod (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


>



HA Ha i love this


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> ya... my laptop didnt have much stuff but my moms keyboard was NASTY



My Mum once spilt wine on her keyboard... and got fingernail clippings in mine.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 4, 2010)

zomg, moar letters!!11!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 5, 2010)

It pretty much looks like a keyboard with white keys. Not spectacular.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Is that a customizer?


 yes


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 30, 2010)

There's stuff in between the keys, I think.


----------

